# Brays - Blinker Sat 5 July



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Good luck LB, would be keen but not gonna happen lady of to East Timor. Was out there with CAV today, heeps of birds working in close near kings with a couple of big longtails appearing here and there. Also scored a nice skoolie on a koolie at scarby yesterday so might be some toothy critters around still.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Is there much to see further out from the blinker? Obviously its a bit of a hike but on a good weather day a couple extra km wouldn't be too bad.

I always seem to sound out alot of structure upto the 14-15m mark but after doesn't seem as vivid, maybe its my sounder not doing its job properly however what do you guys think?


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

See you there Scott.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats the Caloundra patches. Anywhere Sth to SE of the blinker is broken rubble ground and worth a shot. Its also a good Spanish ground and produced a lot of fish this year... like everywhere else. Just make sure youre east of the channel.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

How'd you guys go?


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Was I meant to caption this ?


----------

